# <<<Pucallpa>>>



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

un poko de fotos de iquitos que ya las habia posteado 

Su catedral:










Un hotel de Iquitos










Un malecon cerca del rio amazonas




























Casa de Hierro diseñada por Gustavo Eiffel










Casonas historicas













































Claro que hay mas px

Una calle de Iquitos










y un centro recreacional de iquitos



















Un rio creo que se toma ese barco para llegar ha esa ciudad tambien se puede llegar por via aerea










Y otra foto


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Ambas ciudades son muy bonitas, se ve q Pucallpa es algo grande e Iquitos se ve con muchas casonas, buen thread Claudia.kay:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me parece, o en Iquitos el medio de transporte son los cholotaxis.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

me gustaria que en iquitos haya un mall, no es broma parece una ciudad con mucho movimiento y demanda,


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

bonitas ciudades y fotos, excelente Clau


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

Liquid una pregunta tu debes haber visto la pelicula , en estas escaleras filmaron una de las escenas mas calientes de Pantaleon y la Visitadoras,
es decir Angie Cepeda y otro actor? creo que si











muy bonitas las fotos.


----------

